# Some Very Burly Pens...



## Karl_99 (Sep 29, 2013)

I was able to get time in the shop today and finished some beautiful pens...

[attachment=31891]

Sedona fountain pen in platinum with Charloite TruStone
Sedona fountain pen in gold titanium with Amboyna burl
Jr. Gent II rollerball pen in gold titanium with Chechen burl - check out all of the eyes in this one
Jr. Gent II fountain pen in rhodium with some amazing Honduran Rosewood burl. The colors and grain in this are really spectacular.

C&C's welcome.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 29, 2013)

Some great coloring in those burl's with nice choice of components to show them off.
Well done.

Les


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 29, 2013)

Fabulous! I am a sucker for Amboyna but the HRB is my favorite. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 30, 2013)

Karl that HRB is fantastic. They are all awesome buy man that one jumps at me!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful pens! Lots of color and character.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful batch of pens Karl! I've just got into pen turning a bit lately, and so far I have learned 2 things, it is easy to make a simple pen with a friction polish finish, and it is very difficult to make a nice flawless pen with a CA finish, I'm still not there:dash2: I hope to make one some day that look as nice as yours.


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 30, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful batch of pens Karl! I've just got into pen turning a bit lately, and so far I have learned 2 things, it is easy to make a simple pen with a friction polish finish, and it is very difficult to make a nice flawless pen with a CA finish, I'm still not there:dash2: I hope to make one some day that look as nice as yours.



Thanks Barry.
Over at the IAP site, there is a great video tutorial by Russ Fairfield that helped me with CA finishes.


----------

